# JC Higgins Model 20 12gauge Pump



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Picked up this good condition JC Higgins Model 20 12gauge pump, 2 3/4 chamber, 27" barrel with "power pack" compensator and 3 changeble chokes from a budy of mine today at a good price. I have had pump guns before but, this one has the smoothest action I have ever come across in a pump gun.


----------

